# Harris Family Hauling



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

So, about two years ago we tried to walk away from this work. However, two smaller nationals contacted us soon thereafter and suddenly we had more preservation work than ever. At the end of last year, one of those nationals carved up areas and doled them out to some mom and pop regionals. Harris Family Hauling was one of those. These are not bad people. Yet, biting off way more than one can chew in business means you are going to f some folks over. Your going to f over those who are most like you. Contractors struggling to survive in a difficult economy should not have to worry about being ripped off by another contractor. Please don't lecture me about naivety, we all do what we must to survive. But I will go one the record of saying...DO NOT TAKE ON WORK FROM ANY REGIONAL. To do so is to risk financial life and limb.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

We all know that regionals suck and tend to screw people. Some reading on this forum should educate people quite well on getting screwed. I am just confused how you go on here and post not to take work from any regional and you did it knowing the same results. Do contractors like yourself enjoy bashing your head against the wall working for these outfits? Who is more the fool, the fool or the fool who follows him? Is that to harsh of a lecture or would you like me to tone it down?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i work for some regionals,worked for a couple never seen payment but it was very little and i didnt keep playing oh check is coming and continue to work no money no work orders completed not my problem if they get done or not and they lose contract.....if you are not seeing money when promised stop all work immediately not in 30,60,90 days from now when you have thousands wrapped up.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's how we ended up take work from a regional, they were given the entire state by the national. One day all our orders were cancelled and we found out they had given all the work to this out of state contractor. It was the beginning of December and the prospect of having our largest client removed going into the dead of winter was not encouraging. So, like the schmuck I am, I contacted this newly formed regional to keep the same work coming albeit at a drop in price. This was to hold us over until I found something else to fill the void. I did this with great trepidation and it was not worth it. However, it was not even three months until the national pulled back territories from them. This has made us quite happy again because, believe it or not, we like the national we deal with. A hungry man does need a lecture, he needs a job. (Well, that and a sandwich).


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I do want to make it clear that the Harris folks are not bad people. In fact they were quite knowledgeable as to the industry and we enjoyed the communications we had with their staff. We just like to be paid on time without excuses or delays. We have been contacted and informed that we will receive payment in full tomorrow, but we had to pull teeth to get that.
In a perfect world, none of us would have ever been in this business. This forum does provide much necessary dialogue but there are many cynics here and they too must be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps the cynics speak the most truth its just some are not willing to listen. If harris is not a bunch of bad folks why would they be making excuses? If they were such good people why would they make it like pulling teeth to get your money? You can enjoy all the communications with a outfit like that but if you don't get paid promptly it doesn't mean squat. It sounds like they blew smoke up your @ss and you liked the sweet pillow talk but you need to understand it boils down to the money and you ain't getting it.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay bright guy (Holland), I agree with your first four sentences and then you lost your audience. They only owed us for one last invoice and, like I stated, they have agreed to have deposited the funds today (shows up in our bank tomorrow). It does sound like you've been burned so I understand some of your attitude. I have never not been paid in full for anything. It sounds like you have suffered in the past, not me. Do I make mistakes? Sure, I'm a smart guy and I learn from my mistakes. A wise person learns from the mistakes of others and I rarely cop to that title.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

You don't understand that this industry boils down to money. They don't give a crap about you all they care about is their margin, so why should you care? These cubical trolls will tell you anything as long as it benifits them and their bottom dollar. My attitude is more or less directed at "contractors". As much as we all love to hate on nationals and regionals it is in my belief that "contractors" are the ones really f-ing things up. You included are one of them. You know better than to work for a regional but you still do it. As long as peopke like you sign up for these regionals and continue to accept reduced wages this industry will never inprove. I bet since your OP went up 50 "contractors" on this site raced to research Harris and sign on up to do some presurvashuns.


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

What your attitude reflects is of someone who is convinced he is never wrong. You sound like a typical cranky contractor. Enjoy your cynicism right into an early grave. It is true that pessimists are funny, and so you are. I will happily refrain from posting so your ego may relax.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Juan put his toe in the water to test it out. These nationals and regionals put a lot of contractors between a rock and a hard place. I once was one of those "regionals' till 11-1-11 & I considered myself "one of the good guys" but the money just wasnt there anylonger and I would never screw another contractor PERIOD. Been on the receiving end to many times. I think the real problem is these "new" regionals are not contractors but White collar types that want. to manage and not get dirty... the money just is not there...

Juan gave it a shot and thankfully didnt get robbed. A cheap education 

Jmo...

Gotta go watch my hockey..


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I work for one regional now that pays better and faster than the nationals. He is flexible and has actually involved me in deciding what I get paid. He looked at me real strange when I said I understood he needed to make a dime too and worked with him on pricing for a bid we both knew from the start had to be done, but would not pay well, just to keep his customer happy. 

He is the exception rather than the rule. I refuse to work for the other regionals I have talked to in my area. Most of them are morons who hired a hack lawyer to write a one sided contract that they think they can actually enforce without spending every dime they have.

Usually it about the third or fourth "this part of your contract is illegal or unenforceable" comment that gets them to leave me alone.


----------

